# [SOLVED] Audio Drivers not working : Hardware IDs



## murali5780 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi wrench97,

Thanks for your prompt reply.
The Hardware IDs as you asked to send are

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D608&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_8086D608



Regards,

Murali Krishna :wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Audio Drivers not working : Hardware IDs*

Not sure where the original thread is, so I don't know what OS your running but that's a Realtek ACL888 these are the realtek drivers here> http://www.realtek.com./downloads/d...4&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#1


----------



## murali5780 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Audio Drivers not working : Hardware IDs*

Hi Wrench97,

My problem has been solved. Thanks alot for your post.


----------

